# noob looking to sand drag 1985 kxt 250



## scott zimmerman (Feb 19, 2014)

i have a few of these trikes i want to turn 1 in to a ev but don't know where to start i run 300 foot sand. looking for 100+hp and my son wants a pocket quad to do the same thing with i can do all the fab work my self got about 3 grand to spend on the trike for what ever i need this is the trike i drag now it runs 300f on a good day at about 4.6 sec would like to get in to the 3 sec range with the ev what do u suggest


----------

